# Psalm 13



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

As I stated the last time I posted a piece here, anything I post in 2019 will be real musicians performing them. No simulations.

So far I have three scheduled upcoming performances plus a professional recording, so at some point a brand new work or two you'll have a chance to hear.

Meanwhile, here's a setting of Psalm 13 for Soprano and Organ. The piece dates from 1974 and the live recording about 4 years later.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/0x7m6smfju69eeh/ Psalm 13.mp3?dl=0


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

3:16 very delightful


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

"Delightful" is not the word I'd use. I'd say more "relieving" after the loud dissonant passage stopped. But then again, it's your reaction and you're entitled to it. Thanks for listening, Zeus.


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

Why do the two words need to be mutually exclusive?

The passage clearly is intended to resolve tension. But one could feel a sensation of delight from the relief, at the same time.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I like the melodic line quite well as modern and contemporary. I'm tempted to call it exceptional. But sorry, I almost wish I could have heard it alone, for I find the sharply discordant organ setting incompatible with the words and without a clear sense of peace at the end. The Psalm is essentially about a person wrestling with his thoughts, sorrow, feeling powerless and forgotten. I sense no sharply dissonant terror in the self-doubt of these words that would justify such a discordant accompaniment. Nevertheless, I wish you success in your work.

Psalm 13

How long, Lord? Will you forget me forever?
How long will you hide your face from me?
How long must I wrestle with my thoughts
and day after day have sorrow in my heart?
How long will my enemy triumph over me?
Look on me and answer, Lord my God.
Give light to my eyes, or I will sleep in death,
and my enemy will say, “I have overcome him,”
and my foes will rejoice when I fall.
But I trust in your unfailing love;
my heart rejoices in your salvation.
I will sing the Lord’s praise,
for he has been good to me.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Interesting discussion. I like that.

First, Zeus I can see your point of view. You explained it perfectly. I just personally don't take to the word "delightful" at that spot.

And as to Larkenfield, I used the King James version

1 How long wilt thou forget me, O Lord? for ever? how long wilt thou hide thy face from me?

2 How long shall I take counsel in my soul, having sorrow in my heart daily? how long shall mine enemy be exalted over me?

3 Consider and hear me, O Lord my God: lighten mine eyes, lest I sleep the sleep of death;

4 Lest mine enemy say, I have prevailed against him; and those that trouble me rejoice when I am moved.

5 But I have trusted in thy mercy; my heart shall rejoice in thy salvation.

6 I will sing unto the Lord, because he hath dealt bountifully with me.

I found a certain amount of anger and frustration from the end of line 3 through line 4, thus the more excitable dissonant passage. This then sets up the structure of the piece by having a somewhat calm beginning and ending with a powerful contrasting middle.

This is not to say that you and others who interpret those same words differently are wrong. This is probably why living poets are sometimes leery of composers requesting permission to set their words to music.


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

Understandable


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2019)

Vasks, you must bear with me, for I am no musicologist , just an appreciative listener. 


I actually found myself getting quite into it after listening several times and following the words of the Psalm. 
At my first listening I thought the organ was a bit too jarring and the singing fraught, but I realise that this is expressing the suffering and impending fear of death and Lord's seeming abandonment. Then towards the end a bit more calmer and peaceful. 
I would like to hear this sung at mass.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I am impressed, poco a poco, by your listening to Psalm 13 several times and it appears that you are more aligned with my interpretation. But since I've been composing for so many years I no longer am surprised or bothered by those who don't.

For example (but getting away from text), a published piece of mine was recorded a dozen years or so ago by a player in the Met Opera Orchestra. I found it delightful (see Zeus...I can use that word "delightful"...LOL) that someone of his talent chose to include it on his debut album. But to my surprise, his interpretation in a few places was way far from what I had conceived. His did work but...

And while I found it interesting that you "_would like to hear it sung at mass_" I'm pretty sure the majority of the congregation would not


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2019)

And while I found it interesting that you "_would like to hear it sung at mass_" I'm pretty sure the majority of the congregation would not [/QUOTE]

I have been to some high masses where Psalms are sung.

For me it's a bit like listening to an opera, you can't understand it if you don't follow what is going on, and get carried along with the emotions of the works. I am glad I had the opportunity to listen to your interesting musical interpretation of Psalm 13 , Vasks, I found it dramatic and captivating.


----------

